# See no Evil



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

these were made using the eyeball blanks from MonsterGuts. I painted them with acrylics, used the easy eyes printable iris's and then used some liquid nail for the optic nerves. I also used 5 minute epoxy over the iris and corneas to give it a shiny/wet look. Inspired by the movie See No Evil.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

very nice. very, very nice.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, very very nice indeed!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ewww. Very cool. What ya going to use them for?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

spideranne said:


> Ewww. Very cool. What ya going to use them for?


Honestly I don't know...lol. I saw the blanks and this how-to when I was ordering some 4-way valves. Thought I'd order the blanks and see what I could come up with. I hadn't seen See No Evil until recently and looked like a perfect project to use the how-to for. I always try to throw my on little twist when doing a how-to.

I may just put them in a jar of colored water and put them on my desk at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> I may just put them in a jar of colored water and put them on my desk at work.


Or maybe you could add stems and leaves and make an eyeball bouquet for your favorite ghoul


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Or maybe you could add stems and leaves and make an eyeball bouquet for your favorite ghoul


Thought about sticking two in a box or jar and making a label that says

"I have my mothers eyes...

...And I'm not giving them back!!"

muwhahahaha:smilevil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, joker, you slay me


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the eyes. Those Monstergut blanks are the shiz. Very easy to do.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are wicked, nice job!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I think more props need their eyes popping out. I think thats my first thought every time I hear the word zombie (well now I see a red skeleton with green eyes doing comedy routine). Save some for a grody ghoul. Or just have dangle em from strings. Put a bug on one. Ooo yeah!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wish you could make them sliver across the floor. EWWWW!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them great work!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I wish you could make them sliver across the floor. EWWWW!


How about across a table?

Thinking about the old table top football game that vibrated as the plastic players vibrated across the field.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

how about magnets in them and then motor with a magnet under the table? could either attract or repel them depending on how you set it up.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

ewwww. Which means, cool


----------

